# Crested Gecko - shaking head? Fit?



## lauren-lou (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I currently have 2 crested geckos which are both well looked after and cared for. They have a good diet, plenty of calcium etc (I'm aware it is rather common for them to get it with the lack of a good diet etc etc). They also get quite a bit of sunlight in my room which would help them absorb it, but being nocturnal this isn't much obviously!

Recently I've just noticed my older crested gecko (at 7/8 months) sometimes shaking its head left/right - almost as though its having a fit? Although after it returns to normal. She is eating well and other than the shaking head I see no problems at all, she's very healthy and active.

I was just wondering what this might be?? I'm not sure if it's MBD but i'd certainly be surprised because of their diet and the extra dustings of pure calcium and nutrobal that i give them.

Any advice/comments would be appreciated, thanks :sad:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it's just shaking its head at the latest colour you've died your hair...


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I've just been reading about online, and you know when you took it out to feed it, had it eaten before? It can be the gecko equivilent of vomiting to clear the throat if they've eaten to much or been moved after eating...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

uv dosnt travel through galss, so the light from the windows wont help calcium absorbtion.

what size food are you feeding?

i`m thinking either food thats a bit big, 

or maybe the start of mbd, a low output uv light would help if it was that.
also is s/he moving about ok? any puffiness to the legs/joints or loss of stickyness?


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> uv dosnt travel through galss, so the light from the windows wont help calcium absorbtion.
> 
> what size food are you feeding?
> 
> ...


She feeds them the correct sized livefood, and they did lose stickiness when they were younger but are okay now. Now swelling or knobbly joints etc.


----------

